# Vandy Vape Super Fine MTL Fused Clapton Wire (Ni80)



## Petrus (27/11/17)

Good Day Guys.
Any vendors planning on bringing in some of these wire?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/11/17)

I have some here, but only in SS316L at the moment

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (27/11/17)

@TheV might have some extra in hand.


----------



## TheV (27/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> @TheV might have some extra in hand.


All spools have been distributed ... sorry @Petrus

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

